# WTB non-annual killifish



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi
I wish to get into the killifish hobby. Hoping to find someone, whom will sell me 
non-annual killifish eggs, that lives in the USA. For I live in Georgia, USA and I can't afford the $30 shipping cost of fish. Can anyone help me?

Kim


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Your best bet might be to join the American Killifish Association. They have an egg list I believe, but even better, loads of people who will be able to help you out. They may even be able to tell you about member near to you that can help you out too.

The other option is to look on Aquabid. Loads of eggs are listed there.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

If someone is charging $30 to ship eggs, don't buy from them. It should cost much less- that's the point of doing it! LOL.


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

I would go to www.aquabid.com for your eggs but it will be a good idea to do your research on raising killies from eggs and take into account the species you want to keep.

Raising non annual killies from eggs is not that difficult if you have a strong background breeding other types of fish and the right live food cultures. When everything is taken into account the hobby of raising killies is not the most expensive dollar wise but it is time consuming if you want to have success.

If I was you I would want to start with a pair or two of young adult killies. First you get to enjoy the males beautiful colors and secondly you will have many trys at raising the eggs. By buying one batch of eggs thru the mail there is no guarantee that you will end up with anything in the end.

Bruce


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

I hear that the Gardneri killies are like the "guppy" of the killi world and extremely hardy and easy to breed. It was one of my first choices next to the clown killi until my gf wanted fancy guppies and now my tank is stuffed with guppies and no room for killies.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I have found 2 people from whom I can buy killifish.

One lives in Rhode Island, USA. He is offering a pair of killifish for the price of shipping, which is $10, to AKA members. They are shipped via Priority Mail. 

The other person lives in Georgia, USA, where I live. It would cost me at least $12 to go to his place; thus I won't be going. He offers mailing via priority mail for $10. 

Being over my budget on this aquarium hobby I am leaning towards buying from person in Rhode Island. 

Is it safe though to have fish mailed via priority mail from Rhode Island?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

there's always the risk with priority mail of being 'delayed'. That being said, people who know what they are doing shipping fish are usually 'safe' for shipping priority, and die-hard killie keepers seem to know what they are doing....


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Today I received a pair or Aphyosemion calliurum from [email protected]. They were sent priority mail from N. Scituate, RI, U.S.A. and arrived in a few days in excellent condition. Priority mail is only $10 to Georgia.

Majority of fish sellers won't guarantee fish sent via priority mail. With hardy fish, as the Aphyosemion calliurum are, I don't think it is necessary to use overnight freight, which cost $30.


----------

